# CPU - Netzteil / 4 Pin - 8 PIN -12 Pin?



## Maik75 (13. Juli 2019)

Hallo Community,

Ich möchte mein Asrock Taich x570 unter Strom setzen. Das Netzteil hat 850 Watt. 

Was mich allerdings etwas stutzig macht ist das Anschlusskabel. Das hat nämlich 2x den bekannten  8-PIN-Stecker (Y-Kabel).

Setze ich damit nur den 8-Pin auf dem Motherboard unter Strom oder zusätzlich auch den 4 Pin? 

Und wozu überhaupt 2x 8Pin?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## drstoecker (13. Juli 2019)

zum betrieb reicht ein 8pin, aber wenn dein netzteil einen zusätlichen 4/8pin hat kannste den natürlich auch anschliessen. dadurch hast du mehr kontakt zum netzteil was sich bei der spannung bemerkbar macht, die fällt nämlich nicht so stark ab unter last.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Juli 2019)

Du belegst einfach alle EPS-Anschlüsse die das netzteil hat mit Kabeln und das wars.

Technisch notwendig ist 1x4-pin (192 Watt max.)
Technisch in Grenzen vorteilhaft ist 1x8-pin (mehr Adern, kleinere Stromflüsse pro Ader, minimal effizienter), bei sehr starkem OC kann es auch notwendig sein wenn man mehr als 190W in die CPU ballern will.

Alles darüber (mehrere EPS-Anschlüsse) ist für einen Normalanwender völliger Bullshit und dient nur dem Marketing (genau wie Netzteile mit weit über 500W, die brauchts auch erst bei "spezielleren" Systemen). 


Bedenke - ein einzelner 8-Pin EPS Anschluss darf laut Norm bis zu 336 Watt belastet werden. Jetzt darfste überlegen was du anstellen musst bis deine CPU mehr als das braucht... "kleine" CPUs verglühen da eher vorher, auf solche leistungen kommste nur mit hart übertakteten Skylake-X oder Threadrippers.


----------



## Maik75 (13. Juli 2019)

Ah, danke für die Infos.

Das MB wird mit einem Ryzen 3900x bestückt. 

Wenn ich nur den 8er nehme sollte das wohl völlig ausreichen denke ich?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Juli 2019)

Rein von der Leistungsaufnahme würde bereits ein 4er reichen. Nur ists gut möglich dass das Board eine Vollbestückung verlangt um überhaupt zu starten. Manche starten auch wenn der erste Anschluss (also bei dir der 8er) belegt ist.
Wenn du die Möglichkeit vom Netzteil aus hast alle Anschlüsse zu benutzen mach das.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2019)

Maik75 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur den 8er nehme sollte das wohl völlig ausreichen denke ich?



Reicht schon, aber wenn dein Netzteil die Anschlüsse für 8+4 Pin bietet, dann nutzt das auch.


----------



## Maik75 (13. Juli 2019)

Okay, danke.

Hatte Angst das ich vielleicht das Board und oder CPU beschädige.

Danke nochmal.


----------



## Hellfire13 (29. Juli 2019)

Hallo, 
ich klinke mich hier mal noch mit ein, da ich momentan plane mein System mit einem Ryzen 3000 + X570 Mainboard aufzurüsten und bei den Recherchen (eher zufällig) auf genau diese Thematik mit den CPU-Stromanschlüssen (zusätzlicher 4-Pin-Anschluss bei vielen X570-Boards vorhanden, zwingend erforderlich ja/nein?) gestoßen bin. 

Konkret habe ich ein MSI MPG X570 Gaming Pro Carbon WiFi oder das etwas günstigere MPG X570 Gaming Edge WiFi in's Auge gefasst (aufgrund der momentanen Aktion mit der kostenlosten AiO-Wasserkühlung bei diesen MSI-Boards relativieren sich die recht hohen Anschaffungskosten für X570 einigermaßen, sonst hätte ich mich wohl eher nach nem X470-Board umgeschaut) und bin dort vereinzelt auf die Aussage gestoßen, dass diese Boards ohne den zusätzlichen 4-Pin-Stromanschluss garnicht booten oder zumindest Probleme (etwa WHEA-Fehler) verursachen können (etwa hier: MSI X570 cpu 8+4 pin compatible my power supply ? | guru3D Forums).

Ich selber habe ein Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 650W Netzteil, bei dem zwar mehrere Anschlüsse für CPU-Stromkabel vorhanden sind (da sind insgesamt 5 8-Pin-Anschlüsse als "CPU/PCI-E" gelabelt am NT selber dran, jedoch nur ein entsprechendes 4+4Pin-CPU-Stromkabel. Deswegen hab' ich mich jetzt mal vorsorglich an den Seasonic-Support gewandt und bezüglich eines weiteren CPU-Stromkabels angefragt (die haben mich an eine deutsche Firma weitergeleitet, die wohl den Support für die gesamte EU in Sachen Seasonic-Netzteile handhaben; mal schauen, ob ich das Kabel bekomme, ansonsten werd' ich's wohl einfach ohne den zusätzlichen 4Pin-Anschluss probieren und gegebenfalls auch nen Molex-auf 4Pin-ATX-Adapter probieren falls nötig).

Ich berichte mal ob und wie es läuft, wenn ich Board+Prozessor habe.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2019)

Dein Netzteil hat nur einen EPS Stecker. Der reicht völlig aus. Ein neues Kabel musst du nicht bestellen und vergiss den Quatsch mit den Adaptern.


----------

